# Being invisible on skype to just one person



## textbook

With the invisible settings on skype. If I just want to be invisible to one person how do i do that?

Any of the other status settings on skype useful?


----------



## DCIScouts

The Do Not Disturb setting shows people that you are on-line, but if the call you it won't ring, all they can do is leave a chat message behind.  You can block a user just like in AIM or other chat programs, have you tried that?


----------



## textbook

If you block a user, they will know you are blocking them, right?


----------



## Jon

no, hey won't know.

they wont see that u are online either, you will appear offline to them.


----------



## textbook

Well from the description i got from this girl I know it was my icon with a question mark, not the usual off line status


----------

